# Last 6 riddles for the moment



## David H (May 15, 2014)

*   A.* To unravel me
    You require a key:
    But no key made by locksmith's hand,
    A key that only I will understand.

* B.* Whoever makes it, tells it not.
    Whoever takes it, knows it not.
    Whoever knows it, wants it not.

* C.* As a whole, I am both safe and secure.
    Behead me, and I become a place of eating.
    Behead me again, and I am the partner of ready.
    Restore me, and I become the domain of beasts.

*  D.* I walk on four legs in the morning, two at midday, and three in the evening.

*E.* What is it that, after you take away the whole, some still remains?

* F.* Three ways of spelling me there be.

    The first is an odour, a smell if you will.
    The second some money, but not in a bill.
    The third is past tense, a method of passing things on or around.

    Can you tell me now, what these words are, that have the same sound?


----------



## Sally71 (May 15, 2014)

F - scent, cent, sent

D - not sure but is it a person, with their whole life depicted as one day?
Four legs  in the morning = baby crawling
Two legs at midday = adult walking
Three legs in the evening = elderly person with walking stick

Or I might be talking a load of rubbish with that one, now I really must go and find something useful to do!


----------



## Annette (May 15, 2014)

E - a ring donut?


----------



## itsallgood (May 15, 2014)

A - Is a tin of corned beef. If not, why not


----------



## Annette (May 15, 2014)

C: Stable (-table, --able, stable)


----------



## Sally71 (May 15, 2014)

E is the word wholesome


----------



## Redkite (May 15, 2014)

A. A (musical) chord?
B. A fake


----------



## robert@fm (May 15, 2014)

I don't know any of the answers to the unanswered ones, but B reminds me of another riddle:

The person who made it, didn't need it.
The person who bought it, didn't want it.
The person who used it, never knew it.

What is it?


----------



## David H (May 15, 2014)

Sally71 said:


> F - scent, cent, sent
> 
> D - not sure but is it a person, with their whole life depicted as one day?
> Four legs  in the morning = baby crawling
> ...



Well Done Sally both are correct


----------



## David H (May 15, 2014)

Annette Anderson said:


> E - a ring donut?



'fraid not Annette, sorry


----------



## David H (May 15, 2014)

itsallgood said:


> A - Is a tin of corned beef. If not, why not



Are you attempting to 'Spam' me  'fraid not itsallgood


----------



## David H (May 15, 2014)

Annette Anderson said:


> C: Stable (-table, --able, stable)



Very good Annette, Well Done.


----------



## David H (May 15, 2014)

Sally71 said:


> E is the word wholesome



Well Done Sally 'on the ball' as usual.


----------



## David H (May 15, 2014)

Redkite said:


> A. A (musical) chord?
> B. A fake



Afraid not Redkite, but B is close.


----------



## David H (May 15, 2014)

robert@fm said:


> I don't know any of the answers to the unanswered ones, but B reminds me of another riddle:
> 
> The person who made it, didn't need it.
> The person who bought it, didn't want it.
> ...



I know this one 'a coffin'


----------



## Sally71 (May 15, 2014)

A is a secret code


----------



## David H (May 15, 2014)

*Clues:*

*A.* Not something you'd 'die for' - sigh (maybe)

*B.* Monopoly purchasing power - perhaps!


----------



## David H (May 16, 2014)

*Answers*

*A:* Not something you'd 'Die for' - Sigh (maybe) ..... Sigh for - *Cipher or code*

*B.* Monopoly purchasing power perhaps. ...... Monopoly money/ Funny Money ..... *Counterfeit Money*


----------



## David H (May 16, 2014)

Sally71 said:


> A is a secret code



Sorry Sally I missed you're answer.

Yes it was a code or Cypher


----------

